
How Googlebot views your site - ckunte
http://async.tumblr.com/post/307227703/googlebot
======
nostrademons
Somehow, I'd guess that the Googlebot is a _little_ more sophisticated than
just curl...

~~~
ckunte
The post does not discuss its "sophistication", it merely validates Google
Webmaster Tools's built-in labs feature 'fetch as Googlebot,' which the
Official Google Webmaster Central fails to mention (curl) in its long post
([http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/11/generic-c...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/11/generic-
cialis-on-my-website-i-think-my.html) ).

The point besides is that you do not need to have a Google Webmaster Tools
account to use this feature.

